# Ca18DE/T into B12 - Clutch untold Info



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry guys but your stickies/info is lacking quite a bit...

We've all heard that you have to switch out the hydraulic clutch in the place of the cable clutch in order to use the CA18DE trans...

However...this involves more than just bolting the cluth master cylinder to the firewall...it involves the TERRIBLY cramped underdash goodness of actually switching out the clutch pedals...










Unknown to me the Pulsar clutch pedal has a hole within it for a pin to slide through it, while the Sentra pedal has a complete different spring assembly and lacks the hole to hook the hydraulic clutch rod to.

There are three bolts which holds the clutch pedal on - 2 through the firewall which have nuts on them and also holds on the clutch master cylinder/cable housing and then one which is near the top of the clutch assembly brace - you can use two extensions on a wratchet and the heating duct in the way will just bend out of the way. Probably the WORST part of it is the factory spacers welded to the firewall in which you must pry the dang thing lose and it's even worse to put back in...but the other option would be to remove the whole heating assembly which would take longer.


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

post some pics of the swap and the hard times. i need more pics and info so when i feel my car needs another swap i know what to do.. show pics of the car and more detail. im ancious to know more


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

The hard times are in the past - well except when I later put my old 1.6 in that Pulsar and have to reinstall the cable cluth pedal into it...

I've got some hard times coming up, yesterday I switched the front sway onto my Sentra from the Pulsar and removed the exhaust, today the rear sway will get switched, but then the hard times will come after I put the CA18DET into the car and have to figure how to make the engine harness and body harness connect - no one has answered my question about that one yet.

Here's where I'm at...


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

If you need a wiring harness, use the Harness from the 200sx and combine with that from the B12, someone in france have done that before.

nouvelle adresse => www.japansteam.fr

Here you can ask him, register and klick on the white B12.

I hope I can help you.

Martin


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

sunny ca18de said:


> If you need a wiring harness, use the Harness from the 200sx and combine with that from the B12, someone in france have done that before.
> 
> nouvelle adresse => www.japansteam.fr
> 
> ...


I have a CA18DE engine harness the problem is making it connect to the b12 body harness - what I need is to know about the difference in the number of wires 33 to 26 and possibly a wiring schematic or an idea of what colors to what colors...

Your in Germany eh? There are a couple of Sunny parts I need from a business in Dresdon, I can't get the guy to answer emails - think you could possibly help me out? 

eBay Shop - SunnyCoupeB12 more: Wir verkaufen Nissan Teile, Ersatzteile, Tuning Felgen.

Here's his ebay store.


----------



## oldschoolricer (Oct 3, 2007)

you should just leave the harness alone and get a megasquirt that will make shit a whole lot easier


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Campground Man said:


> I have a CA18DE engine harness the problem is making it connect to the b12 body harness - what I need is to know about the difference in the number of wires 33 to 26 and possibly a wiring schematic or an idea of what colors to what colors...
> 
> Your in Germany eh? There are a couple of Sunny parts I need from a business in Dresdon, I can't get the guy to answer emails - think you could possibly help me out?
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm from Germany.

The guy from the ebay store is a friend of me, so I can Help you, what parts do you want?
Or maybe, I can Help you, I have much parts, too.

Martin


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I need the front and rear bumpers as well as the side skirts for a NIssan Sunny Zx or Gti

Like the ones on your page that look like this - http://home.arcor.de/th4r4t/Bilder/Thunderdog/13.jpg


Your friend said he had them in stock, but I wanted pictures to confirm that it was the ones I was speaking of, he said he'd have me some pictures in a few days - but then he never sent them...

I can arrange shipping in which they will come to you and pick them up, they'd just need to be boxed. I also need a set of headlights and the factory foglight switch that goes in the dash and the pigtail harness (if it has one) that connects to it.


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Headlights you can get from me, and the Foglightswitch too.

What will you pay?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Are they new or used headlights? Sends pics also - the set that came with my front end were broken where they mounted...

If used i'd give ya 50 bucks (US) for the headlights and switch and I'll pay for shipping...

If ya live near your friend with the bumpers/side skirts go get me a picture of them so I can confirm it's the ones I need - I should have the motor in this car today and paint is soon to follow...


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

The Headlights are used, here you have a picture.


----------

